

Facebook Studio - Facebook's New Community for Marketers, Creatives, and Fans - citizenkeys
http://www.facebook-studio.com/

======
whimsy
Most sites are just ad-supported. I know this is sort of a logical
progression, but a site specifically for browsing random ads seems a little
weird. Is that just me?

~~~
zalew
Most sites are just app-supported. I know this is sort of a logical
progression, but a site specifically for browsing random applications seems a
little weird. Is that just me?

Seriously, every web industry has it's galleries, ad websites have been for
ages, even ones with banners only <http://bannerblog.com.au/>

------
currywurst
Did anyone feel that the page design is a bit 'off'? I had to re-check to see
if this was not some knock-off site.

------
paulnelligan
The title is misleading - it's not actually facebook's community is it?

